# Pictures of Blue Rams Laying/Fertilizing Eggs



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I decided to keep blue rams about 2 weeks ago, and had 2 regular and 3 long fin variety in my 75 gallon heavily planted tank since then. One of the regular variety died within a few hours, but the rest have been doing well. Within 3-4 days, it was apparent that the remaining regular variety was a female and had paired up with one of the long fin males. Today I did a ton of rescaping, not even thinking that they were ready to breed. Nonetheless, as soon as I was finished, I noticed they were digging a little pit next to some vals and a red melon sword. Soon after, the female began to lay eggs and the male would follow behind her and fertilize the eggs she just laid. This went on for awhile, I couldn't tell you how long because I just wasn't paying attention to time. Periodically, some of the other community fish would come near and the male would flare his fins up to warn the others, which usually worked. When it didn't, they would chase the others away. The other fish got the idea, because they are mostly staying away a this point. I have a decent camera, so I got some pretty good shots of the event. Needless to say, it was quite a treat to be able to witness blue rams breeding!!
Some shots attached....
You can see the eggs in some, the one where the male is looking at his reflection is hilarious...he kept thinking the reflection was another fish and kept attacking the glass. Kinda felt bad, but I think he finally figured it out.

Enjoy!!!

Nate


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

More shots


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very neat! Hope they survive!


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

More shots...woo hoo


----------



## xandert (Apr 29, 2008)

*That is so cool!*


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks for the photos! Can't wait to visit and see them in person!

Looks like the tank is doing great--can't wait to see which cuttings survived.

-Roy


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

A lot of the cuttings did, but I thinned everything out yesterday so the tank wasn't as densely planted....a lot of the lower sections of the ludwiga and dd were dying.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

im soo jealous lol I had my bolivians for so long now and still now spawning.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

yea, so I guess next time I'll be removing the eggs cause they ate them all. oh well


----------



## apistomaster (May 24, 2008)

ngb2322 said:


> yea, so I guess next time I'll be removing the eggs cause they ate them all. oh well


Welcome to breeding Mikrogeophagus ramirezi.
I've been breeding them for 40 years, hundreds of times, thousands of them but only one pair raised their fry and then only that once. This is typical so you will have to learn how to hatch and raise them artificially if you hope to raise them.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Strange, it has been my experience that new parents eat their babies or eggs for the first 5 or so spawnings but then settle down and are great parents...

I should mention that my experience is with other dwarf cichlids, not this specific species.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Thats very cool Nate!
I hope you get it figured out. At least you know you have a pair thats up for it.

I had some blues which bred the night I bought them. Unfortunately, they ate all the eggs but one and died the next day. (I was not very happy with the fish store. They weren't the only fish from there which died quickly.)


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Apisto: Since you have years of experience more than me, I have some general questions (I plan on learning with these two as much as I can while they're willing, but some background info would be helpful).

To hatch them artificially (assuming the eggs have been properly fertilized) is there a better way than just removing the eggs by hand? I've bred Dempseys before and they did the exact same thing; even though there were more suitable spawning areas in the tank, they just dug a little pit and laid the eggs there. So I don't think trying to get them to spawn on something will work. Also, when transferring the eggs to a fry tank, what are some things I need to be aware of? I would be using probably a 10 or 20 gallon for a fry tank with a sponge filter to transfer them to. I would place the eggs in a bed of java moss and keep the tank at around 80 deg F with pristine water (no Amm, Nitri, or Nitra). For baby blues, what is the ideal pH. My tap water here in PA is obo 7.4, so I would assume that it needs to be lower. Besides injecting CO2, are there any other acceptable ways to lower pH for a fry tank?

Thanks!


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I'm no Apistomaster, but.....

During my failed Blue breeding attempt mentioned earlier, they went straight for a piece of slate. From what I've read, I believe if they have a piece of slate or two in the tank, they'll prefer it to other surfaces. Given the time and correct facilities I could have removed the whole piece of slate to a more suitable nursery.

Also, you may want to consider a mixture of reverse osmosis water and your tap water for your fry tanks. Besides having lower hardness and a lower PH, you know it'll be nice and clean.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

So.....they spawned again!! Should I remove the eggs and put them in a "hang on" hatchery type thing or just let them go...??


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

I would suggest leaving them in the tank, but isolating them somehow. This is the least invasive, and its worth a try. Removing them from the tank would require a methylene blue dip, etc to keep the eggs from becoming fungused. Its a fairly complicated setup which you might want to save for next time.

In the past, I have isolated portions of the tank with netting. To illustrate my design, I'll be referencing at the bottom of my post with a picture by "Texgal" of a contraption she made to aide in capturing fish. It is the green netting on top of the tank. It is not exactly like my design as it is not meant to be left in the tank.

During a late night spawn, I decided I just had to isolate a large portion of the tank. I rushed up to Walmart, the only place thats open when I'm in my crazy moods and purchased suction cups, tulle fabric (its the fancy netting stuff you sometimes see hanging from the ceiling at weddings and proms), two replacement twist rods for venetian blinds, 4# fishing line, and some soft foam rubber gasket. The whole thing cost under $10.

I drilled some holes in the venetian blind rods. No offense but I would prefer plastic, as I don't know what kind of junky wood the Walmart dowels would be made of, nor what Chinese chemical they'd leach into the water. However, any drillable rigid rod of the correct length will do. I then wrapped the mesh fabric around the rod and the gasket material and lashed the assembly to the rod. I cut the fabric long to leave a skirt. I left gaps in the gasket material near the holes in the rod, for a space to tie the suction cup to. Without the gasket, the gap caused by the suction cup between the rod and the glass wall would be to great.

You can then divide the tank however you wish. Rocks and even gravel can be placed on the skirt of fabric if you remembered to leave it long. Otherwise, fish could simply swim under the partition. If your fish are jumpers, you'll want to consider stringing fishing line between the two sides, through the mesh and stretching it between the two poles. It sorta forms something that reminds me of a volleyball net above the water. Otherwise, the mesh sags.

The contraption was probably the ugliest thing thats ever been in my aquarium, but it kept the fish where they belong. I'll try to find a pic of it some time, and post it in the DIY forum.

Texgal, I hope you don't mine me borrowing your picture.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

SKSuser - so I'm reading your post and am scrolling down and happen to see a mirror that looks just like mine... and then the fish tank?!... and then the green netting!?... Hey??? what's going on??!!!.... then I see your line. ROFL!!! :rofl: Too funny! I knew I recognized it. 

ngb2322 Good luck!! Hope it works this time!! At least you know now that you will get several tries at this! :mrgreen:


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Haha. Sorry Texgal.  I was feeling a little lazy yesterday. It turns out I did have a picture on my computer..... Its a real trip down memory lane. My first "planted" tank from before I found the forums and noticed what a real planted tank looked like. Haha. Anyway, it'll give a good impression of the partition I made:


----------

